# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  SOS SAUVETAGE lapins nains

## lightlive

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* inconnu
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 5 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 91 - Essonne
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Bonjour,

je viens vers vous, afin de vous demander de l'aide pour 2 lapins nains 

en effet depuis bientôt 1 mois j'ai pris en charge ses lapins car ils ont failli se retrouver dans la rue mais à l'heure actuelle il m'est impossible de continuer ce sauvetage.

je suis allée chez le vétérinaire afin de les faire inspecter ils sont tous les 2 castrés, âgés d'environ 1 an

ils s'entendent très bien, vive en liberté dans la chambre de mon fils, ils sont assez propre

je recherche une personne pour les prendre en charge

j'ai mis aussi une annonce via le bon coin mais on m'a dit de venir plutot ici

j'espère leur trouver une nouvelle famille rapidement

----------


## domyri

Oui ce site est plus sûr pour eux !
Contactez les assos avec l'aide du site seconde chance
Ils sont supers mignons, vite une famille pour eux !

----------


## flodjek

Bonjour
cette offre est elle toujours d'actualité?
je peux potentiellement venir les récupérer, mais vu le contexte - après le confinement-
cdlt
Florence

----------


## Al Saher

Bonjour, 
Nous serions intéressés, et je peux venir les chercher dès maintenant. 
On recherche un peu de compagnie pendant le confinement mais on a déjà eu des lapins avant, qui ont bien profité de notre jardin.
J'espère pouvoir vous aider

----------


## Ioko

> Bonjour, 
> Nous serions intéressés, et je peux venir les chercher dès maintenant. 
> On recherche un peu de compagnie pendant le confinement mais on a déjà eu des lapins avant, qui ont bien profité de notre jardin.
> J'espère pouvoir vous aider


Bonsoir,vous cherchez un animal parce que vous ennuyez pendant le cionfinement ?Mais un lapin ça vit des années ce n est pas un engagement a prendre a la légère,ça m inquiète un peu ces personnes qui tout d un coup veulent un animal tout de suite !

----------


## dolly

oui , c'est inquiétant

----------


## Al Saher

Bonjour, je vois qu'il y a eu méprise, je n'ai pas dû être clair.
Nous avons l'idée de prendre un ou des lapins depuis la mort du précédent qui nous a beaucoup attristé, c'est avec le confinement que nous avons décidé de vraiment rechercher des offres possibles, pour soulager des refuges ou familles qui ne pourraient ou ne voudraient plus s'occuper convenablement de leurs lapins. Nous nous sommes également dit qu'un lapin de compagnie pourrait aider à dépasser la solitude du confinement, sans que ce soit la raison principale.
Nous ne cherchons pas un lapin pour le confinement mais je voulais simplement dire que j'étais disponible durant le confinement. J'ai d'ailleurs mentionné le fait que nous ayons déjà eu des lapins par le passé pour montrer que nous savons ce que nous faisons et ce à quoi nous nous engageons.
En espérant avoir été plus clair et expliqué nos motivations, bonne journée et bonne semaine !

----------


## Monkey

> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens vers vous, afin de vous demander de l'aide pour 2 lapins nains 
> 
> en effet depuis bientôt 1 mois j'ai pris en charge ses lapins car ils ont failli se retrouver dans la rue mais à l'heure actuelle il m'est impossible de continuer ce sauvetage.
> 
> je suis allée chez le vétérinaire afin de les faire inspecter ils sont tous les 2 castrés, âgés d'environ 1 an
> 
> ils s'entendent très bien, vive en liberté dans la chambre de mon fils, ils sont assez propre
> ...


https://www.lacollineauxlapins.info/
https://www.aninounou.fr/spip.php?article31
https://margueritecie.org/
https://www.margueritecie.org/forum/...22.html?page=5

Il existe beaucoup d'autres assos... Si jamais...

----------


## Ioko

> Bonjour, je vois qu'il y a eu méprise, je n'ai pas dû être clair.
> Nous avons l'idée de prendre un ou des lapins depuis la mort du précédent qui nous a beaucoup attristé, c'est avec le confinement que nous avons décidé de vraiment rechercher des offres possibles, pour soulager des refuges ou familles qui ne pourraient ou ne voudraient plus s'occuper convenablement de leurs lapins. Nous nous sommes également dit qu'un lapin de compagnie pourrait aider à dépasser la solitude du confinement, sans que ce soit la raison principale.
> Nous ne cherchons pas un lapin pour le confinement mais je voulais simplement dire que j'étais disponible durant le confinement. J'ai d'ailleurs mentionné le fait que nous ayons déjà eu des lapins par le passé pour montrer que nous savons ce que nous faisons et ce à quoi nous nous engageons.
> En espérant avoir été plus clair et expliqué nos motivations, bonne journée et bonne semaine !


Bonjour,loin de moi l idée de pretendre que vous n etes pas serieux,c est juste que je suis étonnée du nombre de demandes d adoptions en cette période,certes un animal tient compagnie mais il faut etre sur de pouvoir l assumer sur le long terme,toute sa vie quoi et dans de bonnes conditions
En ce moment nous ne devons pas nous déplacer a plus d un km de notre domicile,pourquoi ne pas remettre ce désir de lapin a quand nous reprendrons une vie quasi normale?La si VRAIMENT vous désirez adopter je suis sur que vous trouverez sans difficulté et ferez un bon geste,mais donnez vous le temps de la réfléxion.

----------


## Ouméa

Bonjour, 
Avez-vous trouvé une gentille famille pour vos 2 lapins récupérés ? Le problème est que j'habite en dessous de Montélimar, mais j'ai vu que les covoiturages étaient acceptés ... si vous aviez une solution pour les faire aller dans le sud ? J'ai toujours eu 1 ou 2 lapins, en liberté totale dans mon jardin. J'en ai actuellement une, de lapine et j'en aimerais un autre (et pourquoi pas 2, le jardin est grand). Mais n'ayant jamais eu que des lapins de "récupération" à qui j'ai évité une triste vie ou la casserole, il ne me vient pas à l'idée d'aller dans une animalerie en acheter un. J'attends donc une occasion ou une rencontre ... Je ne suis pas pressée ... Cordialement, Cécile (plus amples détails, avec plaisir, quand vous voulez)

----------


## Ioko

Ouméa,ta lapine est elle stérilisée ?

----------


## Ouméa

Non, elle ne l'est pas. Pas que je sache, en tout cas, puisque je l'ai récupérée pour lui éviter d'être tuée (par intermédiaire, donc je ne connais pas trop son histoire), il y a de ça plus de 10 ans et comme elle n'a jamais eu aucun problème de santé, je n'ai jamais eu à l'emmener chez le véto. Mon jardin est entièrement clos par des murs, je n'avais aucun risque de portée non désirée et je n'ai pas vu la nécessité de l'emmener pour la faire stériliser. C'était peut-être un tort mais, en l'occurrence, elle n'a jamais fait de petits, n'a développé aucune tumeur nulle part (ce qu'une stérilisation est sensée éviter, peut-être ?) et se porte comme un charme !

----------


## krissou

Lightlive, où en est le sauvetage des 2 lapins males ?

----------


## LaureJ

Bonjour,
Je recherche un lapin mâle pour tenir compagnie à ma lapine stérilisée de 5ans qui vit en liberté totale, les 2 ont ils été placé?

----------

